# Aerodromo Cascais



## Senador (28 Set 2006 às 13:34)

Boas, mesmo depois de ter tido uma navegação para Évora cancelada, devido ás más condições meteorologicas (tecto das nuvens muito baixo) passei agora pela torre e lembrei-me de vos mostrar o interface meteorologico, Torre-Pilotos, do Aerodromo de Cascais. 
Antes de mais mostro-vos o exterior:

Armamento (sim, eu sei que não cumpre as regras de posicionamento de instrumentação meteorologica :P)






Sala dos controladores:





Interface (3 monitores em diferentes locais da salta de despacho):





Atenção, toda esta informação meteo. é oficiosa, não oficial


----------



## Rog (28 Set 2006 às 15:48)

João Oliveira disse:


> Boas, mesmo depois de ter tido uma navegação para Évora cancelada, devido ás más condições meteorologicas (tecto das nuvens muito baixo) passei agora pela torre e lembrei-me de vos mostrar o interface meteorologico, Torre-Pilotos, do Aerodromo de Cascais.
> Antes de mais mostro-vos o exterior:
> 
> Armamento (sim, eu sei que não cumpre as regras de posicionamento de instrumentação meteorologica :P)
> ...



Interessantes estas fotos...


----------



## kimcarvalho (28 Set 2006 às 15:57)

Impecável João!  

Contínuo à espera de ver essas fotos feitas lá de cima! É sempre um privilégio estar perto das nuvens e ter um mundo pequenito aos nossos pés!


----------



## Senador (28 Set 2006 às 20:24)

Claro, a ver se para a semana tiro umas ali para a zona de evora e portimão. Para norte só mais para a frente!

btw, gostei do teu avatar :P


----------



## kimcarvalho (28 Set 2006 às 21:44)

João Oliveira disse:


> Claro, a ver se para a semana tiro umas ali para a zona de evora e portimão. Para norte só mais para a frente!
> 
> btw, gostei do teu avatar :P




Hehehe, não sei quem será o seu autor  , encontrei por acaso na net...  http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=366

Então e já tens o estágio acabado? Já és piloto da Aerocondor? Posso andar descansado que não me caí nenhuma avioneta em cima?


----------



## Minho (28 Set 2006 às 22:07)

Fotos porreiras!
Depois combinamos umas voltas aqui pró ppl do MeteoPT   Aí vão os peritos climáticos avaliar a situação noutra perspectiva


----------



## Tiagofsky (28 Set 2006 às 22:28)

Minho disse:


> Fotos porreiras!
> Depois combinamos umas voltas aqui pró ppl do MeteoPT   Aí vão os peritos climáticos avaliar a situação noutra perspectiva



Aí é que o IM não tinha hipótese..!


----------



## tozequio (30 Set 2006 às 17:44)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Aí é que o IM não tinha hipótese..!



Já não tem   

Escelentes fotos João, uma perspectiva diferente mas bastante interessante


----------

